# Long hair, short hair, (no hair!)



## Northerner (May 7, 2009)

Which do you prefer? I used to have long hair when I was younger, but now it is relatively short. I don't think longer hair is good on a man if you're over 30 unless you're a rock star or whatever.

I really love short hairstyles on women. I only realised this a couple of years ago when I started fancying a woman I saw on the bus and around town. She had short hair and it got me to thinking about women I had found attractive in the past. I came to realise that all my favourites had short hair! Apart form Kate Bush, of course, although my favourite video of her is in 'Cloudbusting'...where she has short hair! I even realised that women I found attractive with short hair, I went off when they grew it long and vice versa! It goes back a long way - having realised it I remembered a girl I knew as a teenager. She was oe of those girls who hadn't had her hair cut since she was very little, but then she went away to uni and had it all cut short - I met her for a drink after the first term and I was gobsmacked at how gorgeoue she looked (although i didn't realise why at the time!)

I don't know what it is - maybe because it's a bit more unconventional for a woman to have short hair? It's probably just me...I'll get me coat...!


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

On a man i prefer a number 1 hairstyle and a goatee if i get that im in heaven lol well i do have that but but he a grumpy sod with it lol, i do have a  thing with men and longer hair i dont know why just dont look good to me x


----------



## bev (May 7, 2009)

I watched a documentary once about attraction etc.. and apparently if a man fancies a woman with short hair its because he prefers a challenge! Women with short hair are supposed to look less feminine and therefore probably more intelligent and capable of looking after herself! Women with long hair apparently give the impression of a damsel in distress and therefore vulnerable and needy! Bev


p.s. get your coat i dont think KB is the one for you northerner!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 7, 2009)

i have short hair and always have had (besides a few occasions when i was asked to grow it for reasons to do with my job). i have no facial hair either as it is a distinguishing feature and we all try and be the grey man lol


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

bev Women with long hair apparently give the impression of a damsel in distress and therefore vulnerable and needy!:D Bev


[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *oooh well i admit im all of that


----------



## mikep1979 (May 7, 2009)

i do tend to go for the long haired ladies but i dont really see it as a preference lol


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

yes well i have a thing for hair on a guys face lol
espesh goatees just sumit about it mm lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes well i have a thing for hair on a guys face lol
> espesh goatees just sumit about it mm lol



well i shave mine off every day as if i do leave it to grow it stops at annoying stubble length lol


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2009)

I couldn't grow a beard if my life depended on it! The saving grace of that is that I'm very unlikely to go bald, or even grey. My dad still has a full head of hair and he's 81 - he could never grow a beard either! All to do with the levels of different hormones I believe - a sort of insulin/glucagon fight, but with other hormones! 

This is one of the most attractive pictures I've ever seen, of Natalie Imbruglia. I don't think the short hair makes her look any less feminine, but there might e something in that 'challenge' notion bev!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 7, 2009)

must admit natalie imbruglia does do it for me mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

lets not turn this into anything now boys


----------



## mikep1979 (May 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lets not turn this into anything now boys



lol and why not???? hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 7, 2009)

I prefer medium / short hair on men.... the only man who can get away with longer hair is jon bon jovi { he's hot}

I used to have long hair past my waist ... now its just past my shoulders.


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

becoz mike lol i said so


----------



## mikep1979 (May 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> becoz mike lol i said so



hahahahahahaha okies


----------



## katie (May 8, 2009)

Northerner, im with you on the women with short hair thing.  Natalie Imbruglia is hot  Also Winona Ryder looks good with short hair in girl interrupted, Kylie minogue looks better with really short hair imo too.  There are loads more examples, but I can't think right now!  If i could pull it off, I would have short hair - but unfortunately I havent got the face for it 

I used to have a thing for men with long hair, but I thiiiiink ive changed my ways.  Like steph though, I think a skin-head and goatie can look hot sometimes too hehe.

Talking of still looking feminine... check out this new photo of Bjork:






I thought it was really funny that she still looks like a woman.  I'm pretty sure this picture confirms she is god.


----------



## Caroline (May 8, 2009)

I have got used to short haired men around me. Grown up son has a face full of beard and moustache, hubby just has the moustache. My hair is shoulder length at present, although I am toying with the idea of getting it all cut off as short hair is easier to keep clean...


----------



## JohnForster (May 8, 2009)

Its short hair and a full beard.  Slowly turning a sophisicated grey.  I work mostly outdoors and there is usually a strong wing blowing most of the time, ruling out any attempt at a hairstyle...


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2009)

katie said:


> Northerner, im with you on the women with short hair thing.  Natalie Imbruglia is hot  Also Winona Ryder looks good with short hair in girl interrupted, Kylie minogue looks better with really short hair imo too.  There are loads more examples, but I can't think right now!  If i could pull it off, I would have short hair - but unfortunately I havent got the face for it
> 
> I used to have a thing for men with long hair, but I thiiiiink ive changed my ways.  Like steph though, I think a skin-head and goatie can look hot sometimes too hehe.
> 
> ...



That is one scary picture! You're right katie, you do have to have the right face for it, so it's a big risk for a girl to have it cut short and then not like it! There are various actresses and performers that have caught my attention over the years - Winona, Sharon Stone, Alyssa Milano, Audrey Hepburn, Sinead O'Connor, Her-out-of-Roxette, plus many of my female friends. It was really funny that I only realised it so recently! I remember when one of my exes went for a haircut and came back in floods of tears because they'd cut it really short - I had to comfort her, but secretly I really liked it!


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

lol wow katie what a pic 
i forgot to add a do love a tinge of gray hair as well and in the facial hair


----------



## Einstein (May 8, 2009)

Well, see to the left...

Oh, with a few dashes of grey and some transparet hair on top/at the back 

As for my preference, well on the right lady long hair, but then after a certain age, shorter is better on some, but not too short!


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

I once had my hair as short as my jawline never again lol


----------



## Caroline (May 8, 2009)

The transparent hair is realy a solar pannel. Patrick Stewart (AKA Captain Pickard) looks quite good with his full head soalr panel!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 8, 2009)

well i have a slight grant mitchel look about my hair (receeding in the corners lol) and also have a little grey patch in the back. other than that it is a normal short hairstyle lol


----------



## katie (May 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> That is one scary picture! You're right katie, you do have to have the right face for it, so it's a big risk for a girl to have it cut short and then not like it! There are various actresses and performers that have caught my attention over the years - Winona, Sharon Stone, Alyssa Milano, Audrey Hepburn, Sinead O'Connor, Her-out-of-Roxette, plus many of my female friends. It was really funny that I only realised it so recently! I remember when one of my exes went for a haircut and came back in floods of tears because they'd cut it really short - I had to comfort her, but secretly I really liked it!



Yeah sorry about the scary bjork pic lol.  

sharon stone caught your attention? im not surprised, I just saw basic instinct a couple of days ago  lol.

My friend debz cries every time she gets a new hair cut lol, but she always ends up liking it!! She even gets really ungreatful when I curl her hair and is like "omg it's too curly, you've ruined it!!!" then in the end she's full of praise


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I prefer medium / short hair on men.... the only man who can get away with longer hair is jon bon jovi { he's hot}
> 
> I used to have long hair past my waist ... now its just past my shoulders.



Got taller then.....................


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 8, 2009)

katie said:


> Yeah sorry about the scary bjork pic lol.
> 
> *sharon stone *caught your attention? im not surprised, I just saw *basic instinct *a couple of days ago  lol.
> 
> My friend debz cries every time she gets a new hair cut lol, but she always ends up liking it!! She even gets really ungreatful when I curl her hair and is like "omg it's too curly, you've ruined it!!!" then in the end she's full of praise



She had short hair in that film!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 8, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Got taller then.....................



Ha ha yeah im 5.4 now.... lol


----------



## sofaraway (May 11, 2009)

I like girls with short hair, agree with natalie imbruglia and wionna ryder.
I like pink with short hair but find her unattractive with longer hair. 
the woman who was in silent witness with the short blonde hair.
and my girlfriend has short blonde hair 

I have long hair myself and always have had. I don't hink it would suit me to have short hair.


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting mine all shaved off, it will be so much easier to wash with a soapy flannel and a jug of warm water, than on my knees in the bath or over the bathroom sink. We don't have a shower which would make hair washing so much easier...


----------



## katie (May 11, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I like pink with short hair but find her unattractive with longer hair.



oh yes, i agree with that! she looks awesome with short hair, wish it suited me like that!


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

katie said:


> oh yes, i agree with that! she looks awesome with short hair, wish it suited me like that!



Yes, Pink is on my 'list' too, along with Halle Berry - Halle's one of the people that I'm not that keen on long, same goes for Jolene Blalock, who plays T'Pol in 'Enterprise' (perhpas I should go to Vulcan, all the women there seem to have short hair!).


----------



## katie (May 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yes, Pink is on my 'list' too, along with Halle Berry - Halle's one of the people that I'm not that keen on long, same goes for Jolene Blalock, who plays T'Pol in 'Enterprise' (perhpas I should go to Vulcan, all the women there seem to have short hair!).



Oooh and Rihanna looks better with short hair too.
I agree about Halle Berry looking better with short hair, but I don't get my everyone finds her soooo attractive with her strangely small features, i think she's a bit boring looking


----------



## mikep1979 (May 12, 2009)

halle berry doesnt do it for me. she is just.....................................well thats just it she aint anything special in my eyes lol.

now i would have killed for cindy crawford in her best days *drools* and also elle mcpherson.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I'm thinking about getting mine all shaved off, it will be so much easier to wash with a soapy flannel and a jug of warm water, than on my knees in the bath or over the bathroom sink. We don't have a shower which would make hair washing so much easier...



Ha ha .... i have the opposite problem im affraid... i only have a walk in shower and no bath  so no lazing up to my neck in soapy bubbles for me


----------



## Tezzz (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I came to realise that all my favourites had short hair! Apart form Kate Bush, of course, although my favourite video of her is in 'Cloudbusting'...where she has short hair!



I loved Kate's wild hair as a schoolboy. I even grew mine long and wild in sympathy and the girls at school used to taunt me calling me Kate.  I feel some vinyl coming on. Let's warm up the valves! Wow 7" coming up


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

must agree with comments on rhiannon she is lovely with short hair


----------



## aymes (May 12, 2009)

bev said:


> Women with short hair are supposed to look less feminine and therefore probably more intelligent and capable of looking after herself! QUOTE]
> 
> I'll ignore the less feminine bit but I'll take the 'more intelligent ....' part! I have very short hair now, up until about 2 years ago it was very long and I've gradually got shorter and shorter, may not have any left soon!
> 
> On men, definately do not like long hair, he needs to use less shampoo than I do!


----------



## katie (May 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> halle berry doesnt do it for me. she is just.....................................well thats just it she aint anything special in my eyes lol.



this is exactly what i mean


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

katie said:


> this is exactly what i mean



*nods* she looks so boring. nothing in her figure ect.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *nods* she looks so boring. nothing in her figure ect.



Beginning to wish I hadn't mentioned the poor girl now! She is a fellow diabetic you know!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Beginning to wish I hadn't mentioned the poor girl now! She is a fellow diabetic you know!



lol yeah i know, but she seems so........plain!!!!!

now demi moore in g.i jane was more my style


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i know, but she seems so........plain!!!!!
> 
> now demi moore in g.i jane was more my style



Ooh yes! Very short hair! lol. Plus, she was absolutely gorgeous in 'Ghost', also with a short crop.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ooh yes! Very short hair! lol. Plus, she was absolutely gorgeous in 'Ghost', also with a short crop.



she was defo sexier in g.i jane for me. something about a woman in a uniform hahahahahahaha


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> she was defo sexier in g.i jane for me. something about a woman in a uniform hahahahahahaha



Wasn't she in that one with Jack Nicholson and Tom Cruise, in a uniform? Or am I making that up?

Just looked it up - 'A Few Good Men'


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

wasnt that nicole kidman???? still had long hair to. but she was always a hot lady


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> wasnt that nicole kidman???? still had long hair to. but she was always a hot lady



Nope, Demi Moore:


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Nope, Demi Moore:



mmmmmmmmmmmm she is a rather sexy lady. is that aston kutcher still her little man????? lucky sod if he is


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Lol..... yes he is ..... its amazing what benefits there are to having a toy boy.....the list is endless


----------



## sofaraway (May 13, 2009)

Yep Demi Moore is gorgeous. i quite like Meg Ryan aswell


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

Sigourney Weaver in Alien, everyone has forgtten her there with her very short hair...


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Sigourney Weaver in Alien, everyone has forgtten her there with her very short hair...



Another reason why I liked that film!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Sigourney Weaver in Alien, everyone has forgtten her there with her very short hair...



mmmmmmmmmmm she is another hot lady!!!!!!

not into meg ryan tho. think she is another who tries to hard.


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Beginning to wish I hadn't mentioned the poor girl now! She is a fellow diabetic you know!



nope, she "reversed" it remember!

Demi moore is a weird one, she can look so normal and sometimes look really hot!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 13, 2009)

Ok, personally I think women should have long hair though only a few can carry off the short hair look very well. Annie Lennox springs to mind. Blokes with long hair is just plain wrong. I prefer my hair to be pretty short, which reminds me, I need a trim soon lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, personally I think women should have long hair though only a few can carry off the short hair look very well. Annie Lennox springs to mind. Blokes with long hair is just plain wrong. I prefer my hair to be pretty short, which reminds me, I need a trim soon lol.



Hey i hope thats not a dig at my jon....


----------



## Freddie99 (May 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention only a few men can pull off the long haired look too. Very few mind you.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Forgot to mention only a few men can pull off the long haired look too. Very few mind you.



ok i'll let you off then  i do prefer it shorter though


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, personally I think women should have long hair



I hate it when men say this! *should* have? pah!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

katie said:


> I hate it when men say this! *should* have? pah!



Women, particularly these days, are far more creative with their hair than men - variety is the spice of life! I grew up in the '70s when men were also very creative - think 'David Bowie'! (I had a bowie cut at the time - thankfully, no celluloid image remains extant - I even had to have my hair straightened!)


----------



## aymes (May 13, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, personally I think women should have long hair



Lol, well it's a good job I never do what people tell me I 'should'....!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Women, particularly these days, are far more creative with their hair than men - variety is the spice of life! I grew up in the '70s when men were also very creative - think 'David Bowie'! (I had a bowie cut at the time - thankfully, no celluloid image remains extant - I even had to have my hair straightened!)



lol i used to have the robbie fowler blonde locks!!!! hehehehehe also had a scousers perm. i did have it long for one job i did and had to buy straightners for it cos it got ridiculous. i even had to go to a family do with it that long cos i came off a flight home and didnt have time to go and get it cut!!!! i now stick to a number 1 back and sides and blended into a number 2 on top


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

aymes said:


> Lol, well it's a good job I never do what people tell me I 'should'....!!!



you tell 'em sista!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i used to have the robbie fowler blonde locks!!!! hehehehehe also had a scousers perm. i did have it long for one job i did and had to buy straightners for it cos it got ridiculous. i even had to go to a family do with it that long cos i came off a flight home and didnt have time to go and get it cut!!!! i now stick to a number 1 back and sides and blended into a number 2 on top



A scouser with a perm? Nope, sorry, can't imagine it....!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> A scouser with a perm? Nope, sorry, can't imagine it....!



was wondering when someone would pick up on that!!!! lol i did have one done. cost me ?140 from the tony and guy salon in town and lasted about 5 weeks before i got jibbed off with it and decided to go for a skinhead lol. i then grew it back long enough to have it short back and sides with it platinum blonde lol


----------

